# Minecraft Bukkit Programmierung



## MyMCraft321 (12. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan dabei ein RPG Plugin für unseren Minecraftserver zu basteln, momentan hänge ich an einer Sache, wäre super wenn jemand eine Lösung weiß.


```
@EventHandler
public void onPlayerDeathEvent(EntityDeathEvent event){	
if(event.getEntity() instanceof Player){
Player player = (Player)event.getEntity();
if(vpvp.hunterplayers.contains(player.getName())){
player.getInventory().setHelmet(new ItemStack(298, 1));
player.getInventory().setChestplate(new ItemStack(299, 1));
player.getInventory().setLeggings(new ItemStack(300, 1));
player.getInventory().setBoots(new ItemStack(301, 1));
player.getInventory().addItem(new ItemStack(267, 1));
player.getInventory().addItem(new ItemStack(261, 1));
player.getInventory().addItem(new ItemStack(262, 64));
player.getInventory().addItem(new ItemStack(262, 64));

}
}
}
```

Ziel:
Sobald ein Spieler tot ist möchte ich an seinem Inventar rumpfuschen passt auch alles soweit, nur die variable bekomme ich nicht hin, also dieser Teil: 


```
Player player = (Player)event.getEntity();
```

Es sollte sich dabei eigentlich auf den gestorbenen Spieler beziehen, tut es aber nicht...^^

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich jetzt den Namen des gestorbenen Spielers als variable speichern kann.


----------



## Fab1 (12. Jul 2012)

Grundsätzlich gibt es für Minecraft Themen auch Minecraft Foren in denen du sicherlich mehr Hilfe finden wirst.


----------



## MyMCraft321 (12. Jul 2012)

Normal, ja aber da sich dort anscheinend keiner auskennt, hoffe ich einmal dass hier jemand mir helfen kann


----------



## Firephoenix (12. Jul 2012)

Bukkit-Api benutzen tut doch nicht weh: EntityDeathEvent (Bukkit 1.2.5-R4.1-SNAPSHOT API)

getEntity liefert ein LivingEntity zurück.

Allerdings hat das Event eine Subklasse:
PlayerDeathEvent (Bukkit 1.2.5-R4.1-SNAPSHOT API)

getEntity hier liefert ein Player-Objekt.

Gruß


----------

